# Can't connect to the airport time-capsule's network drive



## annoor123 (May 23, 2015)

I was able to connect to the network drive just fine with a random username and the password for the disk drive and it was working fine for me until today (2-3 weeks later) i get an error saying an error occurred while reconnecting
there is this pic plz help
Gyazo - f949625ee9200d7878b158943b6042c1.png


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> random username


 you would not have used a random name ?
what PC are you using a Mac OSX or a Windows PC ?


----------



## annoor123 (May 23, 2015)

etaf said:


> what PC are you using a Mac OSX or a Windows PC ?


i am running windows 10 pro insider preview


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> i am running windows 10 pro insider preview


not used the product 
But cant see it nay different to windows 7/8 for network 

do you have anything else that can connect to the drive OK 
just to confirm the network can see the timecapsule 

also it does appear any user name can be used


----------



## annoor123 (May 23, 2015)

etaf said:


> not used the product
> do you have anything else that can connect to the drive OK
> just to confirm the network can see the timecapsule
> 
> also it does appear any user name can be used


yes my other devices can connect to the time capsule fine and it can access the drive also


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

if you map a drive and browse what do you find on the network 
is the timecapsule showing up at all ?


----------



## annoor123 (May 23, 2015)

etaf said:


> if you map a drive and browse what do you find on the network
> is the timecapsule showing up at all ?


not anymore but before i did map the network drive and it worked flawlessly


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

anything changed on the PC recently ?

what security suite is on the PC 

Whats the IP address of the time capsule 

can you ping the time capsule from the PC 

can you see the other devices on the network 
have you powercycle everything
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

“power cycle” process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 1 to 5 minutes. We have found in some instances you need to wait at least 15 minutes
 Plug the power cords back in, but don’t switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a separate device) and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------

